# Can you edit thread titles?



## Baggy (14 Jul 2010)

Assuming it's a thread you started, can you edit thread titles?


----------



## Shaun (14 Jul 2010)

Yes, but you need to click "Use Full Editor" to do it, as it starts in quick-edit mode which doesn't include the topic title field.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Baggy (14 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Yes, but you need to click "Use Full Editor" to do it, as it starts in quick-edit mode which doesn't include the topic title field.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> ...



Aha! Thanks B)


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (25 Apr 2012)

I'm probably being thick but I can't see how to do this, has it changed with the new software?

I can't see "use full editor", just "more options" which seems to take you to the full editor.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (25 Apr 2012)

A mod. has done it for me now, but I'd still be curious to know if I was overlooking something or if this facility is now restricted.


----------



## Norm (25 Apr 2012)

It's not possible for users to do that with the current forum software set up.


----------



## Shaun (25 Apr 2012)

Norm said:


> It's not possible for users to do that with the current forum software set up.


 
Yup, spot on. We've changed software since this thread was started.

People at the XenForo community forums have asked for it to be included in a future update though so it might well be added as the product develops.

If anyone does need a title changing in the meantime just use the "Report" button to tell us what you'd like it changing to and one of the mods will sort it for you.


----------



## Norm (25 Apr 2012)

Admin said:


> Yup, spot on. We've changed software since this thread was started.


Not only have we changed software since this thread was started, I've had about 5 different jobs since this thread was started.


----------

